# The Songs that Everyone Should Like



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

What are the few songs that you just love, and that you think everyone out there should give a chance. I am thinking more under the radar songs that most people wouldnt know.

My first suggestions...

Vince Martin - Wild Child in a World of Trouble

The Avett Brothers - Shame

Iron & Wine - Trapeze Swinger


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Queens of the Stone Age - Mexicola.

I can listen to this song on repeat all day.


----------

